# HipHop music vs Christians



## annieup (Mar 14, 2006)

This is what I’ve learnt in bible class.

The devil always uses music to promote an antichrist agenda.  This was his original weapon.  Craige Lewis did 12 years of research behind this and the information can be viewed on www.exministries.com. It talks about the truth behind hip hop.  Hip Hop cannot be embraced by Christians because God does not embrace anything with a corrupt origin.  The very word "HipHop" was used by Afrikka Bambatta, the pioneer of the culture and professed Zulu Nation god, to describe the parties that he was hosting in clubs across New York in the early 70's. Since then, he has developed a religion that rested upon the Hip Hop culture. The culture is not from God, therefore, it should not be used by the people of God to describe anything that is of God!(I got this information from exministries.com).

Rap is not hip hop.  Rap is a genre. It’s a way of conveying a message.  But Hip Hop is a religion that glorifies self, not Jesus Christ.  This culture was designed to give knowledge to self or to show the black man himself as god.  An example of this is rapper Ja Rule.  I was told that Ja means God (God’s rule).  He who believes in Ja…. As if Ja Rule was a god.  Jay-Z (h to the izzo V to izz A) Jay-hova-god (is what he calls himself).  Or even the neo soul singers like India Arie.  She believes in the 5% nation of god’s and earths.  She believes that the black man is god and Jesus was just another profit, not the son of God. 

Music is the power force that plays in your sub-conscience.  Sometimes we learn songs that we don’t want to learn.  God created the devil with one purpose in mind. Lucifer (I don’t know the correct spelling of his name) was the sun of mourning.  He made music.  The enemy in heaven was a musician.  Lucifer seen the power music had and the influence it had on others.  The power behind it made him want to compete with God. He knew how music gets peoples emotions involved.  The devil saw his influence with music; he deceived himself into believing he was equal with God and was cast down to earth.  Music was so influential that a 3rd of the angels in heaven followed him.  

Also, there is a record that SOMEONE involved in a horror movie dies ( in real life).  Whether it was a camera man, actor, or anyone directly involved.  This is because spiritually, if you go into the church of Satan, anytime Satan’s glorified, he demands a sacrifice.  This is why someone dies. The singer Aaliyah for example, she played in the movie Queen of the Damned right before she died.  In the movie, they show her in a swamp looking dead and playing a demonic character.  They found her the same way when she died from the air plane crash.  The video from exministries.com explains the same thing happening with Biggie and Tupac. 

Heavy metal and Death metal artist has been reaching out to the white youth of America.  The end result was suicide, Satan worship, and drug use by our youth and the loss of many souls.  This type of music didn’t reach black youth.  Therefore, Hip Hop has been able to influence all races and nationalities.  My pastor has been collecting CD’s from all of the young people.  

I use to always, wonder why there was always someone homosexual on the choirs.  At my school, Morgan’s gospel choir has soooooo many gay guys is so unbelievable.  Now I see that the devil is trying to use MUSIC to get into the church.  The homosexual guys are bringing their homo friends to join the choir and they are multiplying in the churches. The devil always uses music to promote an antichrist agenda (repeating).  

In addition to homosexuality, the pastor was also giving us examples of how the devil is using music to promote lesbianism.  He used beyonce for example and said that she’s being made into a “perfect barbie idol”.  There are little girls who loves beyonce.  Her hair, her makeup, sometimes her sexual-like style of dress seem so perfect that girls want to idolize.  They hang pictures/posters on their walls and say “she is sooo beautiful, she sings perfect” then start saying “  I want to be just like her” then start saying  “I want to be with her”.  

Also, one of the founders or Hip hop (KRS ONE) did a song that reads

instead of reading the word of Christ, be the word of Christ
instead of following god's word, be god's word
that's the conciousness of hip-hop
you are not just doing hip-hop, you are hip-hop
you are not just reading the word of god, you are the word of god

This is another example of how hip hop glorifies self.  Believe it or not, Hezekiah Walker and choir sang the hook of this song.  We learnt how the devil is combining secular music and gospel music by artist doing collaborations.  The devil is smart and is using music to destroy Christians. The devil is using music because it is so powerful.  You know how you can sleep with headphones or the music playing and you just suddenly know the words.  Research shows that anything put in to a song can easily be absorbed in the mind. Gosh, the devil is so smart.

Now this part is sooooooooooo scary.  You know how they say if you play a song backwards, it conveys a message.  Example, Missy doing that backwards song.  Anyway, the pastor played one of Jay-Z’s songs backwards and it was a demonic voice saying 666 (which is the mark of the beast) and all this other bad stuff.  Now of course Jay-Z doesn’t even know that his song is doing that.  The devil is using artist and they don’t even know it. 

I know I’m blabbling but I can go on and on.  I’ve learnt soooo much.

What do you think about this?


----------



## pearlygurl (Mar 14, 2006)

I know this is off subject, but do you by any chance live in Middle Georgia?


----------



## sunnyjohn (Mar 14, 2006)

*Just a Question*



> Also, one of the founders or Hip hop (KRS ONE) did a song that reads
> 
> *instead of reading the word of Christ, be the word of Christ
> instead of following god's word, be god's word*
> ...





> James Chapter 1:21-26
> 21 Wherefore lay apart all filthiness and superfluity of naughtiness, and receive with meekness the engrafted word, which is able to save your souls.
> 
> 22 But be* ye doers of the word, and not hearers only, deceiving your own selves.*
> ...



Not arguing or debating, but aren't these two the same things. Are we not instructed to be representatives of Christ and his Word among those that do not know Him?

~~~


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Mar 14, 2006)

*Re: Just a Question*



			
				sunnyjohn said:
			
		

> Not arguing or debating, but aren't these two the same things. Are we not instructed to be representatives of Christ and his Word among those that do not know Him?
> 
> ~~~


I dont think they are the same, doing and being are two totally different concepts IMO.


----------



## mkh_77 (Mar 14, 2006)

annieup said:
			
		

> Also, there is a record that SOMEONE involved in a horror movie dies ( in real life).  Whether it was a camera man, actor, or anyone directly involved.  This is because spiritually, if you go into the church of Satan, anytime Satan’s glorified, he demands a sacrifice.  This is why someone dies. The singer Aaliyah for example, she played in the movie Queen of the Damned right before she died.  In the movie, they show her in a swamp looking dead and playing a demonic character.  They found her the same way when she died from the air plane crash.  The video from exministries.com explains the same thing happening with Biggie and Tupac.
> 
> Heavy metal and Death metal artist has been reaching out to the white youth of America.  The end result was suicide, Satan worship, and drug use by our youth and the loss of many souls.  This type of music didn’t reach black youth.
> 
> ...



I think this was conjured up in an effort to scare people.

If people who act out a death in a movie are sacrificing to Satan, then why isn't the actor who protrayed Jesus in The Passion of the Christ dead yet?  Why didn't most of the actors who've protrayed Jesus or God dead of a tragic death?

There are plenty of black youth who listen to heavy metal music.

That whole playing a song backwards thing is RIDICULOUS to me.  And, so what if there is a message when it's played backwards?  If anything in these "teachings" about the Devil using music is correct, then no Christian should own that piece of music in the first place.


----------



## annieup (Mar 14, 2006)

Pearlygurl,

No, I'm not from Middle Georgia but from the Bronx, NYC.


----------



## annieup (Mar 14, 2006)

Craige Lewis did 12 years of research on the information. His findings didn't show that the main actor ended up dead.  It was always someone directly involved in a horror/scary (demonic, etc..)movie. Examples include: Camera man, writer, an extra, an actor, etc....  I don't believe the Passion of the Christ was a horror movie.  Yes, I think Craige Lewis agrees with you and makes that his main point....no christian should be listening to hiphop or music that is negative and against God.


----------



## BerrySweet (Mar 14, 2006)

annieup said:
			
		

> This is what I’ve learnt in bible class.
> 
> *The devil always uses music to promote an antichrist agenda.* This was his original weapon. Craige Lewis did 12 years of research behind this and the information can be viewed on www.exministries.com. It talks about the truth behind hip hop. Hip Hop cannot be embraced by Christians because God does not embrace anything with a corrupt origin. The very word "HipHop" was used by Afrikka Bambatta, the pioneer of the culture and professed Zulu Nation god, to describe the parties that he was hosting in clubs across New York in the early 70's. Since then, he has developed a religion that rested upon the Hip Hop culture. The culture is not from God, therefore, it should not be used by the people of God to describe anything that is of God!(I got this information from exministries.com).
> 
> ...


 
I think it's hysteria and paranoid.  Please don't buy into this nonsense.  Hip Hop is just music, and yes some of it is very ignorant and blasphemous.  But you can say that about anything.


----------



## poetist (Mar 14, 2006)

annieup said:
			
		

> instead of reading the word of Christ, be the word of Christ
> instead of following god's word, be god's word
> that's the conciousness of hip-hop
> you are not just doing hip-hop, you are hip-hop
> you are not just reading the word of god, you are the word of god?


 
I've seen this site and recognize that some music is toxic for me to listen to. However, it's not just rap, bc most forms of music, with the exception of gospel are self glorifying. Also, there are Christian rap artists, so I wonder what his take is on that? I understand what this guy is saying but IMO he is taking it overboard. He mentioned that Alicia Keys was on the "do not listen " list because in one song she said "I put a spell on you." I mean, that's just going overboard IMO. Also in terms of the KRS quote. I believe that God wants us to be hearers, doers and the manifestation of His word. So I _*hear*_ that God tells us to love, then I begin to love _*(doer),*_ and then, ultimately, I am love *(manifestation of the word of God).*


----------



## Divine Inspiration (Mar 15, 2006)

I think this whole thing borders on conspiracy theory. 

Music, for most artists, is not always a reflection of a current reality. They often admit to using fiction in their work...so even though I see the point (and agree) that Christians should be careful of what they listen to, I don't think it's fair to classify hip-hop as a whole as evil. If rappers really thought they were even remotely close to gods, they wouldn't turn around say things like, "I ain't sh*t" <---direct quote from Jay-Z. I think you have to closely examine the entertainment intent of the music. I totally agree that our children are praising these icons in our culture, but that goes for everything...not just music, and ESPECIALLY not just hip-hop.

And from my recollection, hip hop was born out of competition in the south Bronx...right? If so, that has nothing to do with praising self. That's about an intelligent/poetic challenge to a psychological foe. I don't think it takes on a conceited and self-centered nature on its own. Yes, the form it has taken today is perverted and ungodly, but I don't think that has much to do with its origin.

And speaking of origin, we're born into sin, right? Does that mean that God doesn't embrace us? Sure, he doesn't embrace our sin, but He loves us as His children nonetheless. He even loves the rappers & "evil" people. I don't think it's appropriate to speak on why the deceased have passed. He doesn't REALLY know why Aaliyah died because HE is not God...same with Biggie & Pac. 

The Devil is alive in WAY more than just the music in churches. Church folk will KEEP you praying. There is lying, cheating, deceit, stealing, adultery, and other sin going on within some churches...so what does that mean, according to this theory? Music is not the only vehicle in which sin travels into the walls of the church. Sin is not inherent to music...PEOPLE are sinful and therefore commit sins.

And WHO plays songs backwards? I haven't even heard of anyone doing that since like 7th grade. Why are they hunting for evil? I think there are things God will be much more glorified with than "Christians" playing secular music backwards to find the devil. 

And wouldn't these 12 years have been better spent spreading the gospel? I mean, really, what have we learned from 12 years of this research? That we should be selective about our entertainment? We've known that since God gave us those instructions in the Bible. 

Annie, I am in NO way attacking you. I'm simply analyzing the things you were taught. You asked for opinions...if I were you, I'd closely examine the intent and walk of the messengers. Not everybody in the church is of God. If somebody had told me the things in your post, I would give THEM the hairy eyeball, not a rapper.  

Just my $1.00 

{DI}


----------



## mkh_77 (Mar 15, 2006)

annieup said:
			
		

> Craige Lewis did 12 years of research on the information. His findings didn't show that the main actor ended up dead.  It was always someone directly involved in a horror/scary (demonic, etc..)movie. Examples include: Camera man, writer, an extra, an actor, etc....  I don't believe the Passion of the Christ was a horror movie.  Yes, I think Craige Lewis agrees with you and makes that his main point....no christian should be listening to hiphop or music that is negative and against God.




Main character, camera man, water boy . . . it's still a bunch of hocus pocus.  This type of stuff only seeks to incite paranoia.


----------



## pearlygurl (Mar 15, 2006)

I wouldn't be soooo quick to dismiss some of what this man is saying.  Maybe some of what he says is a little overboard but you cannot deny the power of music PERIOD!  Don't you find it amazing that a little kid can barely put a sentence together but he or she can recite a whole rap song(or any song at that)?  Also, have you ever noticed if one person starts singing a song...no matter what song it is...someone else will start to sing it too?  All I'm saying is that we as Christians have to be careful of what we put into our spirits and that includes music.  If it promotes something contrary to the word of God we really shouldn't be listening to it.  

Maybe not ALL but A LOT of hip hop does not promote unity, incite change etc. like it may have in the past.  I enjoy all types of music like the next person, but I really try to be careful of the message in the music because believe it or not you will recieve that message into your spirit.  For example, I loooooved the beat to "Wait" by the Ying Yang Twins...so I was like well I only listen to it for the beat.  But after awhile, I started to sing the lyrics and had some pretty crazy visuals in my head (if you know the song you know what I mean).  I think listening to music can be explained with this simple phrase "GARBAGE IN....GARBAGE OUT"


----------



## BerrySweet (Mar 15, 2006)

pearlygurl said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be soooo quick to dismiss some of what this man is saying.  Maybe some of what he says is a little overboard but you cannot deny the power of music PERIOD!  Don't you find it amazing that a little kid can barely put a sentence together but he or she can recite a whole rap song(or any song at that)?  Also, have you ever noticed if one person starts singing a song...no matter what song it is...someone else will start to sing it too?  All I'm saying is that we as Christians have to be careful of what we put into our spirits and that includes music.  If it promotes something contrary to the word of God we really shouldn't be listening to it.
> 
> Maybe not ALL but A LOT of hip hop does not promote unity, incite change etc. like it may have in the past.  I enjoy all types of music like the next person, but I really try to be careful of the message in the music because believe it or not you will recieve that message into your spirit.  For example, I loooooved the beat to "Wait" by the Ying Yang Twins...so I was like well I only listen to it for the beat.  But after awhile, I started to sing the lyrics and had some pretty crazy visuals in my head (if you know the song you know what I mean).  I think listening to music can be explained with this simple phrase "GARBAGE IN....GARBAGE OUT"


Yes, you are correct music is powerful.  And the music industry that pushed the music onto us is even more powerful.  We hear what people want us to hear.  Most people can listen to music and understand it as being a lyrical expression of an artist-fiction or not.  But then there are others who cannot differentiate between an artistical expression and real life-like a 5 year old, or sometimes even a 30 year old.  That's the problem, and that's why people are trying to censor music.  

As far as the Christian aspect goes, I'd like to think that most of us know what's appropriate for us to listen to, and subscribe to.  But as Christians we should all be wary of the lure of the music industry and it's promotion of video ho's, blinged out thugs and overly sexual overtones.  

Oh yea, and as far as the wait song, it took me about 6 months to figure out what they were taking about.  I had to see the video w/the captions on lol.


----------



## firecracker (Mar 16, 2006)

He makes some good, bad and silly points.  He could have utilized those 12 years a tab bit better.  He is pointing way too many fingers.  He is right music is powerful and corrupt.


----------



## JuJuBoo (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm just going to be blunt...

I'm familiar with Craig Lewis and while he makes a lot of valid points, I think a lot of his so-called "research" is.....*BOGUS*.

In addition to Rap & HipHop, did you know Craig Lewis also attacks *Gospel* artists?? ANYONE in the gospel arena who's even SLIGHTLY urban, *Kierra Kiki Sheard, Kirk Franklin, Mary Mary, Da Truth, Tonex, * ALL Christian rap artists, the list goes on...EVERY SINGLE ONE of these artists have done *INCREDIBLE* things for the Kingdom of God--giving our youth positive and Christ centered alternatives to the mess that IS in the urban market....buuuut, according to Craig Lewis it's of the devil.

Lewis' ministry stems out of bitterness. At one time he was actually *IN* the music industry and he didn't make it. (Actually...I think he may have been in Kirk Franklin's crew at one time.) So for the past 12 years he's been "researching", and trying to destroy urban gospel efforts. I commend his research....somewhat....but slandering everyone is not the anecdote IMHO.


----------



## Trini"T" (Mar 17, 2006)

> Anyway, the pastor played one of Jay-Z’s songs backwards and it was a demonic voice saying 666 (which is the mark of the beast) and all this other bad stuff.


 Did he say which one of Jay-Z's songs?


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 18, 2006)

When Aaliyah did the Queen of the Damned movie my sister said "why did such a nice girl like her do such a terrible movie.  Then she said, the subconscious mind doesn't know whether you're pretending (in a play) or if what you are doing is really what you want.  Hopefully she doesn't die from this."  Um...hello?  

I definately believe everything that you have posted.  I study metaphysics every single day and I understand exactly what you mean.

It all boils down to BE DO and HAVE.  So if you wanted riches you would have to pretend you already have money and then you would have to do what it takes to get that money in order to have it.  And that is exactly what Aaliyah did in terms of creating her death.

For the non-believers, i would suggest you start focusing on the things that you want in life rather than what you don't want and you will see a big difference.


----------



## mkh_77 (Mar 18, 2006)

Emotional_High said:
			
		

> When Aaliyah did the Queen of the Damned movie my sister said "why did such a nice girl like her do such a terrible movie.  Then she said, the subconscious mind doesn't know whether you're pretending (in a play) or if what you are doing is really what you want.  Hopefully she doesn't die from this."  Um...hello?
> 
> I definately believe everything that you have posted.  I study metaphysics every single day and I understand exactly what you mean.
> 
> ...



And where is God in all of this?


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 18, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> And where is God in all of this?



God is inside all of us.  If I had no brain or body that would only leave my energy which is the energy of God.  The subconscious mind is your energy which is the energy of God and you should be very careful of what you feed that energy.

I don't think you will understand this but i'll try to explain.  If you thought you were a bad mother and you truly wanted to change it probably wouldn't happen in an instant.  You may try to change but then all of a sudden do something that you would consider to be bad to your child.  Then you would come to a realization that you are not following through with your decision to be a better mother.  So you would try again and again until you have the habit of being a good mother.  It takes about 21 days for your subconscious mind to believe something to be true.

When you have the belief that you are sexy you will be sexy.  If you believe that you are ugly you will be ugly.  But in order to become those things you must 'play the role' of an ugly or sexy person.  The death role is what Aaliyah played and she probably wanted to do such a good job in playing her character that she actually put her whole being into that characters shoes to the point where she got the same outcome of the charcter into her real life.


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 18, 2006)

Also tupac believed with all his heart that he was going to die by the age of 25.  He constantly talked about it over and over and over to the point where his subconscious mind granted him his wish.  It doesn't really sound like a wish but he believed it to be true therefore that is what he got.


If you keep asking why you keep getting bad men in your life than that is all you will get.  Instead you should focus on what you want and find out what you did to attract such bad things into your life.

If you fear something you will get it sooner or latter.

If you feed your mind with negative music than you will be a negative person.  You can't possibly be so holy and sing ooh boy you're looking ike you like what you see....blah blah blah.  When you sing lyrics like these you will attract them boys that look like they like what they see


----------



## mkh_77 (Mar 18, 2006)

Emotional_High said:
			
		

> I don't think you will understand this but i'll try to explain.



Thank you for your vote of confidence in my comprehension abilities.  

I understand full well what you are explaining, however I don't believe it to the extent you do.  I do believe that focusing on negatives will often times produce a negative, however, I don't believe playing a role in a movie will determine your ultimate outcome in life.

I believe God has a plan and purpose for each person's life.


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 18, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> Thank you for your vote of confidence in my comprehension abilities.
> 
> I understand full well what you are explaining, however I don't believe it to the extent you do.  I do believe that focusing on negatives will often times produce a negative, however, I don't believe playing a role in a movie will determine your ultimate outcome in life.
> 
> I believe God has a plan and purpose for each person's life.



The reason i said that i didn't think that you woud understand it is because i didn't think that i would be able to explain it propery.

I would have not have believed what i told you if i had not stumbled upon the good law of attraction.   The law of attraction says that like attracts like.  I read the bible and it also says the same thing.  For instance, there is a part of the bible that says something like:  you wil not see rain yet you must dig your ditches.  Meaning if you want something and it is not in sight than when you prepare for it, you shall get it.

The Queen of the Damned was darkness (which was not created by God), so that is what was attracted (more darkness) like a magnet.  If the move were more about the truth that God created which is love wealth and health, than more love wealth and health would have been received by Aaliyah.

If anyone were to become enlightened they would know exactly what i mean.


----------



## mkh_77 (Mar 19, 2006)

Emotional_High said:
			
		

> The reason i said that i didn't think that you woud understand it is because i didn't think that i would be able to explain it propery.
> 
> I would have not have believed what i told you if i had not stumbled upon the good law of attraction.   The law of attraction says that like attracts like.  I read the bible and it also says the same thing.  For instance, there is a part of the bible that says something like:  you wil not see rain yet you must dig your ditches.  Meaning if you want something and it is not in sight than when you prepare for it, you shall get it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for sharing your opinion with me.  However, I will have to continue to respectfully disagree.


----------



## BerrySweet (Mar 19, 2006)

Emotional_High said:
			
		

> The reason i said that i didn't think that you woud understand it is because i didn't think that i would be able to explain it propery.
> 
> I would have not have believed what i told you if i had not stumbled upon the good law of attraction.   The law of attraction says that like attracts like.  I read the bible and it also says the same thing.  For instance, there is a part of the bible that says something like:  you wil not see rain yet you must dig your ditches.  Meaning if you want something and it is not in sight than when you prepare for it, you shall get it.
> 
> ...


So you're saying anyone who does not understand or agree with what you're saying, is not "enlightened?"


----------



## Plenty (Mar 19, 2006)

annieup said:
			
		

> This is what I’ve learnt in bible class.
> 
> The devil always uses music to promote an antichrist agenda.  This was his original weapon.  Craige Lewis did 12 years of research behind this and the information can be viewed on www.exministries.com. It talks about the truth behind hip hop.  Hip Hop cannot be embraced by Christians because God does not embrace anything with a corrupt origin.  The very word "HipHop" was used by Afrikka Bambatta, the pioneer of the culture and professed Zulu Nation god, to describe the parties that he was hosting in clubs across New York in the early 70's. Since then, he has developed a religion that rested upon the Hip Hop culture. The culture is not from God, therefore, it should not be used by the people of God to describe anything that is of God!(I got this information from exministries.com).
> 
> ...


Uhm...no. I cannot say anything else(fear of being kick out of the forum...)


----------



## LuvLiLocks (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh wow this is mad crazy. We has this EXACT same message delivered by a guest minister one evening at my old church in Tallahassee last year. It freaked EVERYONE out because the church that I went to was like 70% college students, most of which are into hip hop. The church was silent. Especially when he played Jay-Z's song backwards and it was something like "666 "  I almost passed out


----------



## BerrySweet (Mar 20, 2006)

LuvLiLocks said:
			
		

> Oh wow this is mad crazy. We has this EXACT same message delivered by a guest minister one evening at my old church in Tallahassee last year. It freaked EVERYONE out because the church that I went to was like 70% college students, most of which are into hip hop. The church was silent. *Especially when he played Jay-Z's song backwards and it was something like "666* "  I almost passed out


 
So you actually HEARD this?????  You heard something that sounded like 666?  What does something "like" 666 sound like?  And how do you play a song backward? 



			
				Plenty706 said:
			
		

> Uhm...no. I cannot say anything else(fear of being kick out of the forum...)


I wanna hear what you have to say Plenty!



			
				annieup said:
			
		

> An example of this is rapper Ja Rule. I was told that Ja means God (God’s rule). He who believes in Ja…. As if Ja Rule was a god.


Isn't* J* and *A* the initalis of JA Rule-like his real name?


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 20, 2006)

LuvLiLocks said:
			
		

> Oh wow this is mad crazy. We has this EXACT same message delivered by a guest minister one evening at my old church in Tallahassee last year. It freaked EVERYONE out because the church that I went to was like 70% college students, most of which are into hip hop. The church was silent. Especially when he played Jay-Z's song backwards and it was something like "666 "  I almost passed out



I heard it too and says murder jesus as well when played backwards.  When hip hop songs are played to water the water forms a pattern that looks so disgusting.  But when beautiful loving beats are played they form beautiful patterns.  If music can do this to water which is what we are made of imagine what music does to us without us really knowing it.  Here's a link scroll down to see the words that were put/said to the water:


http://www.wellnessgoods.com/messages.asp


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 20, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> So you're saying anyone who does not understand or agree with what you're saying, is not "enlightened?"



Yeah if we are talking about the same enlightened.


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 20, 2006)

mkh_77 said:
			
		

> Thank you for sharing your opinion with me.  However, I will have to continue to respectfully disagree.



You're welcome.  Thanks for being such a sweetie pie


----------



## Trini"T" (Mar 20, 2006)

> I heard it too and says murder jesus as well when played backwards.


 What the hell?? This is not cool!!  HOW exactly do you play a CD backwards though?  Did he just rewind it?  WHICH Jay-Z song was this?
With the water thing, it seems all the music that created the nice shapes were soft.  Could it just have been the heavy base lines and thrashing of the metal music to make the water look so ugly?  About the names and phrases affecting the water, could it have been the WAY they said the names and phrases?  Nonetheless, this is interesting stuff you're presenting!


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 21, 2006)

iiBlackBarbieii said:
			
		

> What the hell?? This is not cool!!  HOW exactly do you play a CD backwards though?  Did he just rewind it?  WHICH Jay-Z song was this?
> With the water thing, it seems all the music that created the nice shapes were soft.  Could it just have been the heavy base lines and thrashing of the metal music to make the water look so ugly?  About the names and phrases affecting the water, could it have been the WAY they said the names and phrases?  Nonetheless, this is interesting stuff you're presenting!



You have to have a program that lets you play the song backwards.  It's terrible.  It's not only Jay-z's songs that create evil words when listened to backwards.  

About the water,  How would the soft music create such perfect pictures?  I maybe could understand the loud music creating such ugly patterns but how could the soft music be so beautiful? When i went to africa there were groups of people who learned and taught children how to put fires out with their minds.  This world is amazing so i wouldn't doubt that certain music can create certain effects.

Did you notice that the water that had the sign "i hate you and i want to kill you" looked like a man with a gun?

My cousin and i are going to go to this centre where they can actually make peoples eye colors change right before your eyes just by the thought they put into your head.  I can't wait.


----------



## beyondcute (Mar 21, 2006)

I dont think rap music is helping us. Its demeaning and promotes negative things. As far as playign thinsg backwars, everyhting sounds bad when played backwards... And as far as sounding liek 666 or murder jesus, it wouldnt be heard unless is was played backwards... Who istens to music backwards? Did they ever try anythign other than rap backwards? What about Mary Mary? And what kida program is this that plays music backwatds? Id like to try it for myself...


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 21, 2006)

I will find out what program it is that you can download to play musisc backwards.  Music had been played backwards for a while now to see if there are any hidden msgs.  

It is not necessarily the lyrics that are negative,  it's more the beat and rythm because rap beats originated from voodoo and black magic by a guy called afrikka bambata. And it gives off low energy levels.  So even if you say, i don't care for the words i just like the beat...beware.

Why would a christian vocalist want low energy beats in their music?  I don't know?  But we are so addicted to these beats that we actually think it's amazing.  I don't like the thought of christian lyrics on a voodoo beat.  But, these christians don't know better, so you can't really blame them.

Then some people wonder why kirk franklyn was addicted to porn while being a good christian man....just a thought


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Mar 21, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> I dont think rap music is helping us. Its demeaning and promotes negative things. As far as playign thinsg backwars, everyhting sounds bad when played backwards... *And as far as sounding liek 666 or murder jesus, it wouldnt be heard unless is was played backwards...* Who istens to music backwards? Did they ever try anythign other than rap backwards? What about Mary Mary? And what kida program is this that plays music backwatds? Id like to try it for myself...


 
Its a subliminal message.

Anyhoo they say that back in the days people would write messages backwards and anyone who read the message would speak a curse into their life. If you watch this man's movie that he has out "The truth about hip hop" he show in there how some artist a demonic. One of Bone Thugs & Hormonies albums has a message written backwards on the backside of their cd cover. You would have to hold it up in the mirror to read it. Crazy Stuff!

READ THIS! PLEASE!


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Mar 21, 2006)

iiBlackBarbieii said:
			
		

> What the hell?? This is not cool!! HOW exactly do you play a CD backwards though? Did he just rewind it? WHICH Jay-Z song was this?
> With the water thing, it seems all the music that created the nice shapes were soft. Could it just have been the heavy base lines and thrashing of the metal music to make the water look so ugly? About the names and phrases affecting the water, could it have been the WAY they said the names and phrases? Nonetheless, this is interesting stuff you're presenting!


 
Maybe thats why Jay-Z stop making music.

Snoop said in one of his book that Satan appeared to him in one of his dreams and snoop pretty much sold himself to him and said he would work for him(making music). He always plays demonic characters and he always has demonic marketing tactics

Music is the only thing that can penetrates all layers of the brain. It cant be kept out, thats why when you hear a song, even if you weren't paying attention, if you hear it again, you will remember it.


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 21, 2006)

MissTrina said:
			
		

> Maybe thats why Jay-Z stop making music.
> 
> Snoop said in one of his book that Satan appeared to him in one of his dreams and snoop pretty much sold himself to him and said he would work for him(making music). He always plays demonic characters and he always has demonic marketing tactics
> 
> Music is the only thing that can penetrates all layers of the brain. It cant be kept out, thats why when you hear a song, even if you weren't paying attention, if you hear it again, you will remember it.



Commercials also use certain types of music to get you to buy their products even if it really is no good for you. i know so many commercial jingles without having been taught it.  I try not to watch tv as much because of this.  

Well if the music you listen to sounds like something snoop would listen to than that should show you that it ain't no good.  And not just the words i'm talking about but the beat.  If it makes you want to wine in a sinful suductive way then...i'd pass.  when you minus the lyrics the music should make you feel so joyful to be living not so joyful to have sex....like this...check it out.  And i'm sorry that i don't find this funny at all.  (might take a while to load)  

click the link provided on this page...      http://www.melyssaford.com/showthread.php?t=8445&highlight=effect+kids+days


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Mar 21, 2006)

Emotional_High said:
			
		

> Commercials also use certain types of music to get you to buy their products even if it really is no good for you. i know so many commercial jingles without having been taught it. I try not to watch tv as much because of this.
> 
> Well if the music you listen to sounds like something snoop would listen to than that should show you that it ain't no good. And not just the words i'm talking about but the beat. If it makes you want to wine in a sinful suductive way then...i'd pass. when you minus the lyrics the music should make you feel so joyful to be living not so joyful to have sex....like this...check it out. And i'm sorry that i don't find this funny at all. (might take a while to load)
> 
> click the link provided on this page... http://www.melyssaford.com/showthread.php?t=8445&highlight=effect+kids+days


I dont listen to none of that stuff, I was just writing what the man said about snoop..............the link doesnt work.....yes it does, but im confused as to why im clicking this link again.

Since im trying to break into the industry. Im gonna make something and put some subliminal christian stuff in there.


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 21, 2006)

MissTrina said:
			
		

> I dont listen to none of that stuff, I was just writing what the man said about snoop..............the link doesnt work.....yes it does, but im confused as to why im clicking this link again.
> 
> Since im trying to break into the industry. Im gonna make something and put some subliminal christian stuff in there.



The link is 3 little girls who remake destiny's child cater to you video.  They are maybe around 9.  I thought destiny's child was a christian group.  Wow, these christians make children do some great things! (sarcasm)


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Mar 21, 2006)

Emotional_High said:
			
		

> The link is 3 little girls who remake destiny's child cater to you video. They are maybe around 9. I thought destiny's child was a christian group. Wow, these christians make children do some great things! (sarcasm)


 
The link is for Melissa Ford


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 21, 2006)

MissTrina said:
			
		

> The link is for Melissa Ford



press the link and then there is  another link that is posted beside a girls picture


----------



## Trini"T" (Mar 21, 2006)

> So even if you say, i don't care for the words i just like the beat...beware.


 This is me.  You are so right though.  Starting from Africa(voodoo's birthplace) they use distinct drumming to use in the witchcraft ceremonies. I'm attracted to heavy base lines that make me dance in a "sinful, seductive manner" 

What was the Melissa Ford link for?



> He always plays demonic characters and he always has demonic marketing tactics


 You mean his pimp characters?

I read the link from wikipedia and A LOT of Heavy Metal music has these hidden messageserplexed : 

Wasn't there something like this in the "Little Nicky" movie?  

I notice also for pop music the artists are given a lot of their lyrics.

This stuff is sooo coool!

So I guess the old people were right when they said secular music was devil music?


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Mar 21, 2006)

Emotional_High said:
			
		

> press the link and then there is another link that is posted beside a girls picture


 
Still not following, but that alright


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 21, 2006)

MissTrina said:
			
		

> Still not following, but that alright



i don't know.  maybe it only works for me.  when you click the melyssa ford link, it should take you to a forum.  scroll down just a tiny bit and you will see that a girl named the lauryn doll posted a link in the forum.  click on it...i hope you find it. if not then give up. maybe it doesn't work on your computer


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Mar 21, 2006)

Emotional_High said:
			
		

> i don't know. maybe it only works for me. when you click the melyssa ford link, it should take you to a forum. scroll down just a tiny bit and you will see that a girl named the lauryn doll posted a link in the forum. click on it...i hope you find it. if not then give up. maybe it doesn't work on your computer


You must be a member cause all im getting is a log-in page. I give up


----------



## BerrySweet (Mar 21, 2006)

Emotional_High said:
			
		

> *You have to have a program that lets you play the song backwards. It's terrible. It's not only Jay-z's songs that create evil words when listened to backwards.*
> 
> About the water, How would the soft music create such perfect pictures? I maybe could understand the loud music creating such ugly patterns but how could the soft music be so beautiful? When i went to africa there were groups of people who learned and taught children how to put fires out with their minds. This world is amazing so i wouldn't doubt that certain music can create certain effects.
> 
> ...


 
But wouldn't anything played backwards sound funny because it's being played BAKCKWARDS??  What kind of program allows you to do this?  I've heard of such and such song being played backwards and it delivers such and such message, but I've never heard any song being played backwards.  If you recorded your own words, they'd probably sound funny-not necessarlily evil lol.  
Taken from the link:


> It is worth noting that, given a randomly generated series of syllables spoken in a variety of accents, a two-syllable pair that can be liberally interpreted as "Satan" is very easy to generate. Therefore, any individual with a small amount of creative interpretation skills could play virtually any song with vocals backwards and uncover "Satanic messages". This fact has been exploited by defense attorneys in "backwards messaging" court cases, who often disprove allegations by "uncovering Satanic messages" in songs by Christian artists, most famously Amy Grant.
> In many movies, the voice of a Satanic character is made by reversing and reducing the speed of any voice. Thus one might suppose that either this technique started from backward messages, or that a voice played in slow motion has a Satanic tone in American culture.


 
What does the water have to do with anything?  That is nonsensical to me, I'm sorry.  Not to take anything away from anyone.  

And btw Destiny's Child is not a Christian music group.  They make secular music, and sing about booties, wanting thugs and all kinds of stuff.  The individual members might be Christians, and they have made some inspirational songs, and their name was taken from the Bible, but overall the do not produce Christian music.

I do think that this is interesting, and that music can be used against people w/o a strong mind, but it doesn't even have to be backwards.  People say this artist told them to kill such and such all of the time.  I do think we need to not be so quick to judge on someones purported "jealously" of various musicians.  As far as the hard baseline goes, some Christian music has a strong beat as well.  It's not all soft and flowy.  It jsut depends on what you like to hear. 

Oh btw *EmotionalHigh,* what kind of enlightenment were you speaking of that I do not have?

Please let's continue this, it's so interesting.  I'm waiting for someone to post a backwards song.


----------



## Bunny77 (Mar 22, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> I do think that this is interesting, and that music can be used against people w/o a strong mind, but it doesn't even have to be backwards.  People say this artist told them to kill such and such all of the time.  I do think we need to not be so quick to judge on someones purported "jealously" of various musicians.  As far as the hard baseline goes, some Christian music has a strong beat as well.  It's not all soft and flowy.  It jsut depends on what you like to hear.



Exactly.

I think folks (specifically the dude who "studied" this music) are taking this waaaaay further than it needs to be. We all know there are messages in many secular songs that are not good influences on anyone and we should flee from that. 

But it's kind of silly to me to be focusing on playing records backwards (why would anyone do that anyway???) or messages on water (what the heck does that have to do with anything) or the promotion of female stars to make fans become attracted to them in a lesbian way (WHAT THE HECK??)...

Dude is really reaching here and I don't think he has much credibility AT ALL. Let's focus on fighting the actual enemy instead of some getting all concerned about some supposedly subliminal stuff that this one man claims to have "figured out."


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 22, 2006)

MissTrina said:
			
		

> You must be a member cause all im getting is a log-in page. I give up



nycole may be a member.  okay give up...lol


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 22, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> But wouldn't anything played backwards sound funny because it's being played BAKCKWARDS??  What kind of program allows you to do this?  I've heard of such and such song being played backwards and it delivers such and such message, but I've never heard any song being played backwards.  If you recorded your own words, they'd probably sound funny-not necessarlily evil lol.
> Taken from the link:
> 
> 
> ...



the water shows that you must be careful what you say.  the water that has the name mother teresa under it shows that certain names and words make certain paterns.

enlightenment is when you are very careful of what music you listen to, what you say and what you do.  also, you are not so critical and name things false right away.  you have an open mind and you study and search for the truth for the rest of your life.  

It is a very good feeling, you can be completely happy all day everyday because you have no ego anymore.  If anyone would like to know of a book that calibrates higher than the bible please let me know and i will tell you what it is.  i garantee that when you read it you will be so enlightened to the point where you will never want to be the old you.  you will believe that you were good before but great now.


----------



## beyondcute (Mar 22, 2006)

MissTrina said:
			
		

> Its a subliminal message.
> 
> Anyhoo they say that back in the days people would write messages backwards and anyone who read the message would speak a curse into their life. If you watch this man's movie that he has out "The truth about hip hop" he show in there how some artist a demonic. One of Bone Thugs & Hormonies albums has a message written backwards on the backside of their cd cover. You would have to hold it up in the mirror to read it. Crazy Stuff!
> 
> READ THIS! PLEASE!



Im sorry, Id have to hear it to believe it. And liek another person said, anythign played backwards sounds horrible. Even gospel music. And as far as reading things in a mirror who does that? Who has time to look at somethign as simple as a cd cover and take it to a mirror, hold it up and read it? And if they did, what did it say? Murder Jesus? COME ON! I agree that hip-hop is for the most part very unChirstian-like and there may be some weak minded people that will get brainwashed by the bling bling/fast lifestyles. As a Christian the only thing I can do is witness what he's done for me not attack thier music. I feel like attacking people and spreading rumors about what "so-n-so" heard when she played Jay-Z backwards does not help the mission of a Christian person. The main concern is witnessing. Trust me, after the goodness of God is revealed to a person, they dont want to hear about Miss New Booty or Jay-Z's 99 problems. Get them there first. Worry about the music later.


----------



## beyondcute (Mar 22, 2006)

BTW did you even read the article you posted? They had these examples listed as "backwards music" and how easily words can become misconstrued....

Easy Examples
The words 'Nastiest Mayo' become 'I am Satan' when played backwards. This is said to work best with a Geordie accent.

Also, "At least not today" will become "Hail this Nazi land" backwards.

"Spartacus show, George" backwards sounds vaguely like "George Bush sucks"
 So everytime I tell someone this is the "nastiest mayo" they will have to interpret it as I am satan? Silly and not worth the time it takes to make a program to play words backwards, type it in, slow it down and thenget back to me. People have too much time on thier hands.....


----------



## Emotional_High (Mar 22, 2006)

If it is negative front wards it is negative backwards (music).  I have been taking over nycole's computer for the last couple of days.  So i'll talk to you all next week.  Nice chatting (going home today)...returning to this forum because i have become addicted


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Mar 22, 2006)

beyondcute said:
			
		

> And as far as reading things in a mirror who does that? Who has time to look at somethign as simple as a cd cover and take it to a mirror, hold it up and read it? And if they did, what did it say? Murder Jesus? COME ON!


So when you get a new cd, you dont look at the cover and the pictures on the outside? Hummm..... ....Thats weird, most people do. And if I was ignorant to what it actually was and actually had that cd I would've read it backwards in the mirror too! Thank God I didnt. And even if it does say murder Jesus or if that is played subliminally constantly dont you know that stuff will penetrate into your brain. Were not gods we dont know what impact that mess can have on us. 


			
				beyondcute said:
			
		

> I agree that hip-hop is for the most part very unChirstian-like and there may be some weak minded people that will get brainwashed by the bling bling/fast lifestyles. As a Christian the only thing I can do is witness what he's done for me not attack thier music. I feel like attacking people and spreading rumors about what "so-n-so" heard when she played Jay-Z backwards does not help the mission of a Christian person. The main concern is witnessing. Trust me, after the goodness of God is revealed to a person, they dont want to hear about Miss New Booty or Jay-Z's 99 problems. Get them there first. Worry about the music later.


 I dont think its spreading rumors because if I had knowledge of it......... and 3 years later you found out that it actually did what its said to do..... and you were now affected, you whould have a problem with me not telling you....no? Id like to call it informing instead of attacking or spreading rumors. Especially to Christian people who would want to know this kind of information.

Im glad that there are some christians are solely sold out for winning souls to the lord, but in addition to that I as a christian believe it is my responsibility to expose the enemy. Some people need enlightenment so the can hit that OH! moment. The devil is real and he is sneaky and he will come disguised so we need to be aware. We all know that that is his tool or was his job(music) so I think its safe to say that we shouldnt ENTIRELY RULE OUT the posibility that the devil is working through some artists no matter how rediculous some may think it is.


----------



## UmSumayyah (Mar 22, 2006)

It's an interesting article and he makes a few good points.
But the movie thing is stretching it. Have you ever sat and looked at the credits of a movie at the end? There are HUNDREDS of people involved. It's not unbelievable that that one of them will die within a few years of making any given movie.


----------



## BerrySweet (Mar 22, 2006)

MissTrina said:
			
		

> So when you get a new cd, you dont look at the cover and the pictures on the outside? Hummm..... ....Thats weird, most people do. *And if I was ignorant to what it actually was and actually had that cd I would've read it backwards in the mirror too! Thank God I didnt. And even if it does say murder Jesus or if that is played subliminally constantly dont you know that stuff will penetrate into your brain.* Were not gods we dont know what impact that mess can have on us.
> *I dont think its spreading rumors because if I had knowledge of it......... and 3 years later you found out that it actually did what its said to do..... and you were now affected, you whould have a problem with me not telling you....no?* Id like to call it informing instead of attacking or spreading rumors. Especially to Christian people who would want to know this kind of information.
> 
> Im glad that there are some christians are solely sold out for winning souls to the lord, but in addition to that I as a christian believe it is my responsibility to expose the enemy. Some people need enlightenment so the can hit that OH! moment. The devil is real and he is sneaky and he will come disguised so we need to be aware. We all know that that is his tool or was his job(music) so I *think its safe to say that we shouldnt ENTIRELY RULE OUT the posibility that the devil is working through some artists no matter how rediculous some may think it is*.


 
To clarify, What I (think) she's saying is, who goes and holds CD covers up to the mirror to see what they say backwards.  I don't understand what you're trying to say here about being ignorant.

This also makes no sense.  You are saying that you'd be validated if you find out down the road that you were right, and people would have been mad at you for not coming forward, correct?  I'm not sure I understand the logic, because I don't see how you've been proven right yet.  

I agree with this.  I'm uncomfortable with the whole "j-hova" thing myself.


----------



## FIRESTARTER (Mar 22, 2006)

BerrySweet said:
			
		

> To clarify, What I (think) she's saying is, who goes and holds CD covers up to the mirror to see what they say backwards. I don't understand what you're trying to say here about being ignorant.


Ok, the back of the cd cover was literally written backwards and it was like a chant(spell) at the bottom of the cover it say you have to read it by holding it in the mirror. I am saying that if I somehow had stumbled over the cd and saw the cover, being ignorant to the fact that in previous centuries satanic people would put a curse on a person by doing that, I would have done it.


			
				BerrySweet said:
			
		

> This also makes no sense. You are saying that you'd be validated if you find out down the road that you were right, and people would have been mad at you for not coming forward, correct? *I'm not sure I understand the logic, because I don't see how you've been proven right yet.*


WOW

It was only hypothetically speaking. If someone knew something that could potentially harm you but didn't tell you because they didn't know what others would think about you saying it, how would you feel later when you found out that you had been affected and they didn't tell you. Do you get what I'm saying ? I'm just saying *I don't think* its spreading "rumors" I just think he's trying to inform Christians about the potential of this music.

ETA: Now that I read the post, it WAS kinda written in e-bonics


----------



## beyondcute (Mar 29, 2006)

Hold on. I never called you ignorant. Im just trying to pu tmy spin on this. Yes I look at the CD cover. Hva eto to find out what it really is. But that goes to the same thing as a dollar bill. I never thoug to try and decipher the pyramid or the eye ball or any of that other extra stuff they put on it. Why? It doesnt bother me. It says in God we trust. Jay-Z believes in God and hopefully further on in his journey he will realize his vernacular and the things he says in his albums isnt promoting his beliefs. I think some poepl take thinsg too far. I had someone tell me not to call people 'my dog' because it was God spelled backwards. Stuff liek that is too superstitious to me. To go out of the way and play somethign backwards and actually try to interpret it seems to fall in that category with that. 

Just as I said before, when the goodness of God is revealed to people they wont want to hear about b!tches or hoes. They wont concern themselves with even buying the music to listen to it backwards. It doesnt take long to realize that a song entitled "I hate my baby mama" isnt Christianly. But to devote time to searching for things and tryign to follow urban myths and conspiracies seems meaningless to me when I could be out spreading the word of my father. 

My concern is getting them to the gate first, THEN if for some reason they still find it okay to listen to degrading music Id kindly point out to them that it isnt Christian to sing such disgusting words with the same mouth we use to praise Him with. And if they still find it okay to do so thenId leave it alone. Consiparcies (also known as unproven hypotheses) can make a person run from Christianity. For a long time I ran from the church because people were tryign to strip my identity from me instead just leading me to God. I wanted to dance and go clubbing and go drinking and someone tellign me that the music was brainwashing me led me to belive that THEY were the ones I had to be leery of. They made me uncomfortable with all thier conspiracies and down talk. But once I found a few people that spoke of the goodness of Gad rather than my shortcomings and how I was brainwashed, I felt comfortbale enough to allow myself to experince God in all the good ways I have.


----------



## beyondcute (Mar 30, 2006)

The devil is real and he is sneaky and he will come disguised so we need to be aware. We all know that that is his tool or was his job(music) so I think its safe to say that we shouldnt ENTIRELY RULE OUT the posibility that the devil is working through some artists no matter how rediculous some may think it is


ITA!!!! This is exactly what I mean  The devil is sneaky and he comes thru music very easily. Some o te things I hear children sing makes me wanna cry. No child shoudl be singing "Im in love with a stripper." But put a nice beat behind some catchy tunes and everyone sings it. The devil is the master of disguise and he creeps in, in many ways. Im not sayings its impossible all Im saying is that a true Chistian woudl think twice about listenign to someone who has nick named themselves Jayhova. Although Im not a Jehovah's witness this bothers me alot.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Mar 31, 2006)

Divine Inspiration said:
			
		

> I think this whole thing borders on conspiracy theory.
> 
> Music, for most artists, is not always a reflection of a current reality. They often admit to using fiction in their work...so even though I see the point (and agree) that Christians should be careful of what they listen to, I don't think it's fair to classify hip-hop as a whole as evil. If rappers really thought they were even remotely close to gods, they wouldn't turn around say things like, "I ain't sh*t" <---direct quote from Jay-Z. I think you have to closely examine the entertainment intent of the music. I totally agree that our children are praising these icons in our culture, but that goes for everything...not just music, and ESPECIALLY not just hip-hop.
> 
> ...



I totally agree


----------

